# If I was NVE...



## Dragnsmke1 (Jul 29, 2002)

I would be pissed with Dirk for missing game six against the Spurs. This may be the closest he may get to the Chip and he may not get that close again.


----------



## RoddneyThaRippa (Jun 28, 2003)

Also, his son lives in Texas, which was one of the main reasons he went to Dallas. Going to Golden State would drastically reduce the amount of time he has to spend with his son, which he has said is important to him. I find it unbelievable that Dallas is willing to ship Nick off even though he carried them on his back during the playoffs. I'd get rid of Nash before Van Exel.


----------



## Dragnsmke1 (Jul 29, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>RoddneyThaRippa</b>!
> Also, his son lives in Texas, which was one of the main reasons he went to Dallas. Going to Golden State would drastically reduce the amount of time he has to spend with his son, which he has said is important to him. I find it unbelievable that Dallas is willing to ship Nick off even though he carried them on his back during the playoffs. I'd get rid of Nash before Van Exel.


Whoa there, Even NVE himself said he was the player the Mavs needed to trade to get interior presence. Hes 32 and has only played with Dtown for 1.5 years. Nash was there when the Mavs where a doormat. the Chemistry of the Big 3 is there. I like NVE too and think in clutch situations hes way better then Nash but with that lineup there wont be too many clutch situations and The Mavs are filling in nicely on the back end by getting younger.


----------



## RoddneyThaRippa (Jun 28, 2003)

We're talking about championships here. Who do you think will get you a championship? Nash or Nick? I say Nick. Obviously the team is built around Dirk but he can't carry the team by himself. Nash choked last season and unfortunately, when you get to the level the Mavericks are at the regular season could mean less. You need guys to step up in the playoffs.


----------



## Dragnsmke1 (Jul 29, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>RoddneyThaRippa</b>!
> We're talking about championships here. Who do you think will get you a championship? Nash or Nick? I say Nick. Obviously the team is built around Dirk but he can't carry the team by himself. Nash choked last season and unfortunately, when you get to the level the Mavericks are at the regular season could mean less. You need guys to step up in the playoffs.


I think Nash has what it takes. Hes still a top 10 point in the league and thats with NVE being a top 5 pg. But like Nelly said this team deserves a Chip now and the only way to do it was trading NVE. Dont Forget Dirk is best friends with Nash. Dont want a disgruntled Dirk on yoor squad demanding a trade do you?


----------



## Petey (Aug 23, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Dragnsmke1</b>!
> 
> 
> Whoa there, Even NVE himself said he was the player the Mavs needed to trade to get interior presence. Hes 32 and has only played with Dtown for 1.5 years. Nash was there when the Mavs where a doormat. the Chemistry of the Big 3 is there. I like NVE too and think in clutch situations hes way better then Nash but with that lineup there wont be too many clutch situations and The Mavs are filling in nicely on the back end by getting younger.


Yes I agree with this post 100%, although I don't know how smart it is to lock all these players into such long contract. Also the big 3 have great chemistry, how will that be effect by and with Jamison?

-Petey


----------



## Stinger (Jun 10, 2003)

Some people called Nash, Finely, Dirk, and Van Exel the big 4. Maybe Jamison can be the 4th person in the big 4. Hope everyone gets along.


----------



## Tristan (Jan 13, 2003)

Im not sure about this, I havent really seen much of Jamison in a play, maybe he will be another Juwan Howard on our team?


----------



## INTELLECT (Nov 22, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>RoddneyThaRippa</b>!
> We're talking about championships here. Who do you think will get you a championship? Nash or Nick? I say Nick. Obviously the team is built around Dirk but he can't carry the team by himself. Nash choked last season and unfortunately, when you get to the level the Mavericks are at the regular season could mean less. You need guys to step up in the playoffs.


whoa man slow ya roll. NVe had ONE GOOD SERIES. against the kings. he shot 38 percent against the spurs and was 1 for 17 from 3 land in the playoffs LAST YEAR and played TERRIBLY all of last years playoffs. Yall peeps really got a short term memory man. Nash is an unselfish player. he's a true pg. Whoever is hot he gets the rock to. He don't just have to score to be effective. He put up 16 points 7 dimes shot 45 from 2 land 49 from 3 land and 87 from da line. Nve shot 39 percent for the entire playoffs. True he was hot in the kings series but he was COLD for just about the rest of t he entire playoffs.


----------



## INTELLECT (Nov 22, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Tristan</b>!
> Im not sure about this, I havent really seen much of Jamison in a play, maybe he will be another Juwan Howard on our team?


jamison is better than juwan. His midrange game is dope and he does have 3 point ability. he's a very good scorer on the blocks and from the perimeter. check some of his big point total games here

http://www.nba.com/warriors/schedule/results_2002.html


36 on the spurs
37 against memphis
31 against the kings

37 on phoenix
34 on denver
32 on minnesota (these three games where all in a row)

35 on new orleans
37 on the spurs
33 on the pacers
30 on the lakers
32 on the raptors
39 on the celtics
40 on hte bucks
31 on the knicks
30 on the sixers
41 on the nuggets

what is impressive to me is that he had two 30 point games against the spurs. Meaning he can score on duncan. That'll be huge if he can go head to head with duncan and allow dirk to roam freely


----------



## nowitzki_900 (Aug 4, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>INTELLECT</b>!
> 
> 
> jamison is better than juwan. His midrange game is dope and he does have 3 point ability. he's a very good scorer on the blocks and from the perimeter. check some of his big point total games here
> ...



I agree with you 110%


----------



## Wilt_The_Stilt (Jun 7, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>INTELLECT</b>!
> what is impressive to me is that he had two 30 point games against the spurs. Meaning he can score on duncan. That'll be huge if he can go head to head with duncan and allow dirk to roam freely


Sorry, but Jamison did not guard Duncan, and Duncan did not guard him. The Warriors PF is Troy Murphy. Jamison went up against Bowen/Ginobili when they played against the Spurs. He is a SF

C-LaFrentz/Bradley
PF-Dirk/Fortson
SF-Jamison/Najera
SG-Finley/Abdul-Wahad
PG-Nash/Welsch

That is the best lineup for you.


----------



## Pistolballer (May 9, 2003)

unless im mistaken two or three seasons ago, Antawn had back to back 50+ point games


----------



## hobojoe (Jun 20, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Pistolballer</b>!
> unless im mistaken two or three seasons ago, Antawn had back to back 50+ point games


No, you arent mistaken. He had back to back 50 point games including a classic duel against Kobe in which both scored 50+.


----------



## Stinger (Jun 10, 2003)

All those stats are good and dandy, but I can't keep thinking abou the team. Jamison was the no. 1 guy, so of course he got the most shots up, and thus, got the most points. But now since he's not the no. 1 guy anymore, can he keep scoring 20? We know he can score from his past stats, but can he score with 3 other guys who can also score 30 and touch the ball more?


----------



## INTELLECT (Nov 22, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Wilt_The_Stilt</b>!
> 
> 
> Sorry, but Jamison did not guard Duncan, and Duncan did not guard him. The Warriors PF is Troy Murphy. Jamison went up against Bowen/Ginobili when they played against the Spurs. He is a SF
> ...


troy murphy guarded opposing pfs for the warriors. Jamison was guarded by opposing pfs because murphy is NOT an offensive threat. Peeps don't understand how big this deal is for the mavs. What is gonna happen is this. The mavs run a high low with jamison and dirk and nash at the top of the key. Nash passes the ball to dirk and dirk has the option of feeding jamison or shooting over MUCH SHORTER opposing sfs. Jamison is not quick enough to guard sfs and he's much more comfortable playing pf. Peeps seem to forget how good of a scorer jamison is. he had back to back 50 point games a few years back (one was against the lakers) and had two 40 point games last year. IF teams have to double down on jamison then dirk will make teams pay. So will nash and so will finley if jamison can hit the open man because jamison is one of the most underrated scorers in the league. Dirk is gonna have so many more open looks next year it's not even funny. 



Before Antawn Jamison's back-to-back 51-point nights, the last player to score 50-plus points in back-to-back games was Michael Jordan in three straight games on April 12 (53), April 13 (50 points) and April 16 (61 points) in 1987. The last Warriors players to score 50-plus points in back-to-back games was Rick Barry in 1966-67.


----------

